# VIM Syntax Highlight



## js-mueller (29. Oktober 2003)

Hi 

ich hab VIM dazu gebracht mir Syntax farblich herauszuheben.
Jetzt möchte ich aber einstellen, dass .kls dateinen und .msk dateien auch wie php datein behandelt werden. Wie kann ich soetwas bewerkstelligen?
In der vimrc hab ich keinen Konfigurationsabschnitt gefunden in dem ich es eintragen könnte.


----------



## JohannesR (29. Oktober 2003)

Öhm, guck mal in der 
	
	
	



```
/usr/share/vim/vim62/syntax/php.vim
```
 nach, den Pfad musst du evt. anpassen. Da solltest du (AFAIK) die Dateitypen anpassen können.


----------



## js-mueller (31. Oktober 2003)

So gefunden hab ich dass, ich weiss jetzt nurnet wo ich da z.B. kls hinzufügen soll :-/


----------



## JohannesR (1. November 2003)

Hm, mach's mal so:

```
autocmd Syntax kls source /usr/share/vim/vim62/syntax/php.vim
autocmd Syntax msk source /usr/share/vim/vim62/syntax/php.vim
```

Wenn du das in deine ~/.vimrc (evt. anlegen) einfuegst sollte das funktionieren.


----------



## js-mueller (1. November 2003)

k danke


----------



## js-mueller (2. November 2003)

Schade das hat aber nicht so ganz funktioniert :-/


----------

